# How to change about me?



## PClapham (Feb 3, 2014)

On about me the edit does not allow me to change anything.
I have read all the help material.

Thank you

Anita Stoll (PClapham)


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 3, 2014)

I dont follow this question?


----------



## PClapham (Feb 3, 2014)

I would like to change about me information.  When if hit the edit button nothing happens. Is there any way to change the information?

Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 3, 2014)

I guess the part that confuses me is the "about me" section?

Im not sure what you are referring to?

do you mean the info on your TUG membership?  the forums?

if the latter, its all editable (is that even a word) via the USER CP link near the top left hand corner of the forums when you are logged in.


----------



## PClapham (Feb 3, 2014)

IF I click on PClapham it opens a box labeled "about me."  The information is not correct.  There is a window which dictates it is for editing this box.  However it does nothing.  I will try other ways- a delete and start over?

Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2014)

Click on USER CP at the top of the forum - on the left you will see a menu of things you can edit - be sure you SAVE after editing.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

When viewing your publicly-available profile, _Edit your "About Me"_ takes you to a version of the page which shows additional fields which are not shown to the general public.  

You can edit any of these fields by clicking on the little pencil icon (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) at the end of the field.

Alternately, you can edit the same data via your User Control Panel (UserCP link in the blue bar near the top of the page).


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2014)

To the OP I hope you now can  correctly change your information about you. Good luck.


----------

